# Need help



## Monster47 (Jun 3, 2019)

I just got a 1973 red dale rv and can't find anything on it anywhere really need some help


----------



## telec90 (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi Monster47! That is an old car really. Maybe you should browse this site for help. And probably you should write your topic with more details. Hope that my advice is useful because I do not clearly understand what you need.


----------

